

Ask PG/HN: Is there an issue in HN? - awin
http://twitpic.com/2dy1zu
check this : http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1597512
======
wcarss
just to note, someone else saw this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1597512>

not for the purpose of "you shouldn't have posted", but for the purpose of
"there is >1 user affected"

~~~
awin
oops! didn't see that post!

------
pasbesoin
Yes, I've been seeing that behavior not too infrequently, for the past some
weeks, usually exhibited into the higher 100's or the 200's in terms of the
current item count. (I'll scan through listings of the top couple of hundred
items in the history, once or twice a day.)

Off topic, but while I'm commenting on the listing of older items: Any chance
of removing the current 210 item cap on classic/ ? I don't get there all the
time; when I do, I'd like to be able to look "back" a bit farther.

